# Pullbacks and set-ups - HTH =)



## FarrahJ

I get asked a lot about my set up, so I thought I would share some pullbacks.  Hope someone finds it helpful! =)    

I use 100% natural light...and I'm spoiled with 300 days of AWESOME light...so that probably helps! =)

FAKE WALL & FLOOR:

I have the savage porta-stand and seamless paper (Thunder gray), a roll-up bamboo floor mat (which doesn't seem available anymore from Lakeside, but check ebay) and a skirting board that I bought at Home Depot.  I have hardwood floors naturally...and sometimes it, but it depends on the way I want the lines to go.











Final image:





WHITE BACKGROUND:

I use my stand with white paper and a sheet of plexiglass that I got from Home Depot:














FINAL image:






NEWBORNS:

I tend to use a little more flat lighting for newborns because that's what *I* like...but here is an example of my newborn set up. Beanbag with a poppy on top with a blanket clamped to my counter (you could use your stand to clamp the blanket to if you wanted)









FINAL image:


----------



## Foxman

Farrah,

Thanks for sharing that. Pretty normal and for the most part readily available stuff, but it does the job because your shots are always very well done. :thumbup:


----------



## schumionbike

That's awesome, thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## AnotherNewGuy

Natural lighting... Wonderful.  You have inspired me.  I have been wanting to turn my extra room into a studio, but have dreaded the need for a B800 , softboxes, and umbrellas.  I think I could reflect some awesome natural light in my house though.  You are like the Martha Stuart of photography.


----------



## mbkPhotography

Farrah thank you so much for showing us this, your work is amazing! I wish I had such good natural light in my house, I'm sort of forced to using studio lights.  Not that its a bad thing but its definitely costly lol. Thanks again Farrah!


----------



## Annamas

WoW . . . thank you!


----------



## jackieclayton

:thumbsup:  love the ideas!!


----------



## Annamas

Do you have a flickr stream / website / gallery I could subscribe too.  I'd love to see your other work.


----------



## FarrahJ

my websites are:

Denver portrait photographer

and my personal blog is:

The Jobling Family


----------



## Blossom101

Thanks so much for sharing that!  Your pictures are awesome.


----------



## Foxman

FarrahJ said:


> Denver portrait photographer



Good work and nice web-sight. :thumbup:


----------



## Dominantly

Whats your opinion on Paper Vs Muslin backdrops?

Thanks for posting up the pullbacks, I'll have a baby to practice on in the not so distant future.


----------



## mbkPhotography

I've been trying to work with the bean bag/boppy pillow/blanket setup and I just can't get it down.  Every time I do that type of shot I hate the results I get back. I think part of my problem is the blankets I've been using are all too thin and they create way to many wrinkles.  Even when I try and straighten them out they still get wrinkles which then results in shadows and I really don't want that in the background.  I also keep trying with white blankets which doesn&#8217;t really help in my attempts to kill the wrinkles/shadows.  I&#8217;ve been to almost every store in the area looking for the right blanket but they all suck lol.


----------



## FarrahJ

> Whats your opinion on Paper Vs Muslin backdrops?



I've never used Muslin, so I can't really give an opinion on it.  The paper is cheap and this is my hobby, so since I don't make money taking pics, I guess I can't really justify spending $200 on the muslin backgrounds I like.

Also...generally speaking, I prefer the smooth even look of the paper.


----------



## FarrahJ

> I think part of my problem is the blankets I've been using are all too thin and they create way to many wrinkles.



Layer them...stack like 5-6 blankets (or towels) under the top blanket to reduce the wrinkles


----------



## Deli

Awesome setup, is this the same specification as yours?http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...Port_A_Stand_Travel_Case_.html#specifications

If it is then I bight just get this.


----------



## FarrahJ

yes...that is the background stand I have.  it comes with a roll of white paper.


----------



## burnws6

Excellent shots and methods.

And you have 7 huuuuge softboxes lol. I don't even think my entire house has that many windows. But really, good stuff. Studio quality lighting. Impeccable.


----------



## FarrahJ

Thanks...it's funny that an AB is on my wishlist! =P  Can't really justify it.


----------



## burnws6

FarrahJ said:


> Thanks...it's funny that an AB is on my wishlist! =P  Can't really justify it.



ABR800! lol I'm still in awe that your pictures are natural lighting.....what about the ones on your website? Natural too?


----------



## FarrahJ

all of them are set up as in the pullbacks.


----------



## FarrahJ

I *do* have 1 light...it's a continuous light that I rarely use...let me see if I can find an example photo....


----------



## FarrahJ

Alas...not my best work...=(  Too bad I can't turn the power down on it.


----------



## burnws6

FarrahJ said:


> Alas...not my best work...=(  Too bad I can't turn the power down on it.




Nice Catchlights. Well, Farrah....you missy have some talent. I have admiration for natural light photogs that actually have good photos. Me on the other hand........strobes own me. lol


----------



## FarrahJ

Thank you! =)

I don't even know where to begin with strobes! LOL  I'd really love to take that on as my next challenge...or outdoors...


----------



## FarrahJ

Oh...and one of the reasons I really like the look of strobes is that with natural light and the continuous light, I get small pupils...I love the look of big huge pupils with a big catchlight that you get with strobes.


----------



## burnws6

FarrahJ said:


> Thank you! =)
> 
> I don't even know where to begin with strobes! LOL  I'd really love to take that on as my next challenge...or outdoors...



I just read a blog post by Zach Arias, that show the potential of powerful strobes. He shot in bright daylight, turned the f-stop way up high and had the strobe on full power. Created an amazing/dramatic photo.

Good read. 

http://www.zarias.com/?p=621#more-621


----------



## FarrahJ

WOW...great article. =)  You'd never guess that photo was taken at that time of day!


----------



## burnws6

FarrahJ said:


> WOW...great article. =)  You'd never guess that photo was taken at that time of day!



Absolutely. You can get really creative when you bring artificial lights into the game. You have more control.

But sorry to thread hijack....back on topic:

Where did you get that plexiglass?


----------



## FarrahJ

Home Depot


----------



## burnws6

FarrahJ said:


> Home Depot



lol, sorry I didn't see you had mentioned it. I passed by and checked them out. Pretty expensive for a good chunk.


----------



## FarrahJ

I think the piece I have is around $15


----------



## burnws6

FarrahJ said:


> I think the piece I have is around $15



I'm going to the wrong Home Depot. The ones I saw were like 45-80 bucks. For roughly that size or slightly bigger. Hmmm


----------



## FarrahJ

really?  that's crazy!


----------



## burnws6

.......this feels like a chat room.


----------



## FarrahJ

well....it is shamelessly keeping my thread at the top! LOL =)


----------



## burnws6

FarrahJ said:


> well....it is shamelessly keeping my thread at the top! LOL =)



It deserves it. We should have more threads like this. Everyone has a different set up. They're only going to see the first page anyways lol.


----------



## SoonerBJJ

Excellent.  Thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## Deli

burnws6 said:


> We should have more threads like this.



+1


----------



## srinaldo86

Nicely done and kind of inspiring to think that fancy stage equipment isn't required for great photos.


----------



## vinniemac3

great pics and thank you for the info. i may have to order this lil set up for my kids. i'd def need lighting tho as i dont get much natural light in my house.


----------



## Brian L

Great setup!


----------



## Missdaisy

I'm thrilled that you posted your set up!  I've been wondering how you do it for a while now. :thumbup:  I am always impressed with your work!


----------



## suki

Farrah this is great, thank you so much for sharing! I do have a question on post editing, I love that your pictures are clear, bright and simple. Not a lot of heavy editing which to me I think makes a picture look weighed down (like wearing too much makeup) and fake. What software do you use, if you don't mind me asking. I have CS4, Lightroom2 and PSE6 that I use but I can never seem to get my images to look "fresh".  With eyes, I've selected them and sharpened to try and brighten them and use the clone tool to blend blemishes, but sometimes it looks too processed.

Thanks!
Kristina


----------



## BirdyIsMe

Farrah, I've mentioned this before, but I think your work is incredible, and I'm really digging being able to see your regular set-up.


----------



## jackieclayton

Farrah, what size paper is that?  It looks like the size I would need for pictures of my kid too... is this a 56"?


----------



## FarrahJ

It's the 53" size


----------



## Iron Flatline

Thanks for sharing your set up. Really valuable to many of us, and really generous of you to take the time.


----------



## Conrad

Thanks for the info. The first setup is great! Mine is similar...minus the baseboard....minus the bamboo mat.....lol


----------



## Foxman

Conrad said:


> Thanks for the info. The first setup is great! Mine is similar...minus the baseboard....minus the bamboo mat.....lol



 same exact thing except it is different?


----------



## The_Traveler

The evils of quoting posts _ad lib_
Overloading servers - or their capacity

Lew


----------



## sunbeam

Could anyone tell me why I can't see these pics?  It shows a photobucket icon and says bandwidth exceeded?


----------



## The_Traveler

sunbeam said:


> Could anyone tell me why I can't see these pics?  It shows a photobucket icon and says bandwidth exceeded?



Because Photobucket has a limit on the number of bytes downloaded from free accounts and, in part due to quoting posts with pictures included, the OP's account has exceeded that download limit.


----------



## FarrahJ

Re-hosted pics... thanks for looking! =)


----------



## FattyMcJ

FarrahJ said:


> I use 100% natural light...and I'm spoiled with 300 days of AWESOME light...so that probably helps! =)



Yay, another Colorado Native! Fantastic work :thumbup:


----------



## the iconic image

Lighting is subjective and shot specific. If you don't need the control I.E. depth of field, killing ambient light, and many other control issues, then natural light can be very flattering and useful in certain situations like the images Farrah has posted. I make a living with my photography, have to travel to locations that aren't always well lit, and I often need the control. Farrah's situation is quite different in that she lives and works in a space that offers the right mix and it works well for her. I have to say one other thing. I don't think one can say enough about the generosity she displays in revealing her techniques. Most pro's including myself are reluctant for the most part to impart our details in this economy and Farrah's posts have to be incredibly valuable to those looking for tips on how to make better photos. I feel certain you are as good a friend as you are a photographer. Hats off to you.

the Iconic Image


----------



## r9jackson

Farrah,

Thanks for sharing some of your techniques.  I wish we would get more of that in this forum.  Showing how to set up a studio using natural light and material from the local building products store is very helpful for those of us that can't afford the professional stuff yet.


----------



## ghache

thanks for sharing!


----------



## benjo

Awesome setup thanks fro sharing.


----------



## Dominantly

Bump for being awesome.


----------



## illbowhunter

That give me some ideas.  Thanks


----------

